# Pickguard Change: white to black.......



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 8, 2013)

Changed out my Jackson Adrian Smith SDX San Dimas' white pickguard today for a flat black Warmoth guard. I am really happy with the results and thought I would share:



























-AJH


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 8, 2013)

That looks awesome. It's amazing how just a change in one part can upgrade the looks by that much. It reminds me of a Fender HM strat, except with more balls to it. HNPGD!


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks man! I am really stoked on how much better it looks now. Here's another couple picks from the sunny day today:













-AJH


----------



## Aztec (Jan 10, 2013)

Success.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 10, 2013)

I think it looks really good. Some great contrast there.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice, looking good!

The only way it could be better is with some white pickups


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 10, 2013)

both look great! i wish i had one like this but with a golden floyd and a maple neck

edit: and with a reverse headstock.


----------



## TJ_Marston (Jul 26, 2014)

I am considering doing the same change of pickguard as you have done and I noticed that the volume knob on your new pickguard is closer to the pickup and tremolo than before.

Is this limiting the movement of your tremolo bar or causing annoyance of any kind?


----------



## Bodes (Jul 26, 2014)

WiseSplinter said:


> Nice, looking good!
> 
> The only way it could be better is with some white pickups



 About to say the same thing!

Sweet guitar, always wanted one.


----------



## asher (Jul 26, 2014)

WiseSplinter said:


> Nice, looking good!
> 
> The only way it could be better is with some white pickups



Was going to see if anyone else had posted this!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like my friends Fender Prodigy.


----------



## Zai (Jul 27, 2014)

http://media.fmicdirect.com/charvel/images/products/guitars/2869400876_frt_wlg_001.png Reminds me of Jake E. Lee pro charvel model


----------



## Svarta_blixten (Dec 2, 2020)

Was thinking of the same! What warmoth pickguard is it? Special order or they have the right size in stock?

cheers and good job


----------

